# FAO experienced wax homebrewers, just an idea.



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all  

Ive got 6 long weeks off soon after a operation so thought id try my luck at homebrewing even if it fails it will be good to experiment 

I've done a bit of searching and all advice threads lead to links of other threads which is fine but theirs no dedicated thread (that i can find) which is a step to step guide on homebrewing, a bit like many other threads on this forum about car washing etc,

Just wondered if any of you experienced brewers would mind doing such a thread that could be a sticky or something on how to brew with steps, common ingredients, and kit etc 

Thanks for reading Luke


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd guess that you won't find people willing to share their hard efforts to the extent you hope. Ultimately there appears to be so many possibilities in how to construct a home brew in which waxes, oils and other ingredients you use that it is entirely up to you how to start. You unfortunately will waste a lot of time and money in the start. It seems that once you have your first go its easier from there as in it needs to be softer so look at that side. It then needs to cure better so look at that side.

I think with time and effort you could research enough threads to get some basics


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm yeah i know what you mean mate, I'm not looking for recipes etc or how they cure the waxs just maybe a basic guide a bit like DJ Homebrew was but a bit more info on common ingredients etc  you are right though and if nothing comes of it i cant blame anyone 

Will just have to spend the first week doing some research haha


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd do the research now and make sure you get your bits and pieces ordered for your time off. One tip from what I've seen is dont waste your money on best grade carnauba until you've got a good recipe

Maybe best get a dj home brew kit just to give you an idea of wax/carrier contents.


----------

